# Avatar Request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, my Photoshop is being flukey. I would just like to have this as an avatar. Maybe just with a boarder or whatever else you all think would be cool. Thanks!










:thumb02:


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Normal with a border:









Transparent, no shadow:









Transparent, shadow:









I have no creativity right now, so if you want it more "creative" maybe you could just give directions. Although, I'd like to emphasize that "less is more". Though, in the end it's going to be your avatar, so in the end that's your decision. Just no psychedelic shit...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That's all I wanted! Thanks a ton bud! :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

What a sellout haha... He owns Form Athletics but he's wearing a cage fighter shirt... Anything for the pay cheque.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That's all I wanted! Thanks a ton bud! :thumbsup:


No probs.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> What a sellout haha... He owns Form Athletics but he's wearing a cage fighter shirt... Anything for the pay cheque.


It probably happens more than you think. Sponsors are sponsors lol. Every athlete has them.


----------

